# Was kostet der Spaß??



## Terraxx (21. Oktober 2008)

Hallo liebe Angel!
Ich hab jetzt ma n paar Fragen an euch, ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir hier gut helfen 
Zuerst meine jetzige Situation:
Ich bin 15 Jahre, habe meinen Wohnsitz in Berlin, bei Mutti 
Im Moment habe ich den Jugendfischerischein... Angeln nur in Brandenburg möglich / darf nur dort angeln also in allen  DAV-Gewässern, das auch nur auf Friedfisch mit 2 Ruten (Ist auch sehr schön).
Jetzt bin ich aber auf den Geschmack des Raubfischangelns gekommen. Ich weiß, es ist eine Prüfung nötig etc. etc...
Jetzt möchte ich folgendes von euch Wissen:
Was brauche ich dafür?
Was kostet das jeweils alles?
Wo mache ich dann diese Prüfung?
Wo finde ich die Fragen dafür, um mich vorzubrereiten?
Wie läuft das dann ab? - Muss ich dann regelmäßig irgendne Schule beushcen oder so?
Wann muss ich diese Prüfung machen, gibt es da bestimmte Termine, wenn ja, wann sind diese?

Ich wär sehr dankbar, wenn ihr mir die Fragen beantworten könntet, vor allem, was der Spaß auf Hecht usw. zu gehen, kostet...

Jetzt schonmal ein großes Danke,
Yannick

Edit: Was würde alles nochmal für meinen Vater kosten (57) usw. und nützt ihm ein Schein von 1978 was?


----------



## Locke4865 (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Was kostet der Spaß??*

Siehe mal da
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=134107 

und da
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=118191

oder hier
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=136034


Jens


----------



## Terraxx (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Was kostet der Spaß??*

thx, der 1. link war gut 
Über weitere Antwprten wär ich aber trotzdem erfreut


----------

